# Mini Mules



## elmerfudd21 (Dec 27, 2012)

I am so excited we have 3 mini horse mares and 1 jack miniature donkey and we think we may be receiving some miniature mules this upcoming fall. It will be interesting...


----------



## Helicopter (Dec 28, 2012)

Good luck with your future little mules. I hear they can be a handful.


----------



## elmerfudd21 (Dec 28, 2012)

Thank you, and yes some of them can be me and my cousin had the experience of working with a mule, and they sure can be strong and stubborn. But they sure are cute


----------



## ksoomekh (Jan 2, 2013)

That sounds like fun. I have a friend who is looking for a trained driving mini mule.

Karen


----------



## Lil Eowyn (Jan 16, 2013)

Good luck! and Congrats =)


----------

